# moon glow plastic sheets



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

i saw a video by cutlery lover on youtube and had a knife with moonglow plastic liners. and wondering if this can be used with those plastic sheets i see to make ss with. tried search could not find.

http://usaknifemaker.com/handle-material-hardware-c-95/acrylic-moon-glow-1-8-x1-5-x5-scales.html

the video


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why not? laminate with super glue or epoxy, maybe use screws at stress points, test it in a vice to be sure. Should make a sweet looking fork.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty cool in a novelty kinda way. I dont view it as practical though, cuz if its too dark to see your SS, its also gonna be too dark to see your target & what lies beyond.

But pretty cool non the less. Thanks for posting.
Cheers, Remco


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks cool. I have some of the pure glow crystals that I have used on guitars. I could mix them in epoxy for slingshot use... it's going on the ideas list, thanks!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a load of the PVA based "glow" in the dark kids paint I sometimes mix in a little with some TruOil , the effect is weak though.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't see why not.

I've achieved a similar look sandwiching semi transparent acrylics in between aluminium.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow hawk really beautiful


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

G30 said:


> Wow hawk really beautiful


Yes indeed


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

i mean hrawk no disrespect lol


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Sexytime, H!

I have some of that fluoro green acrylic and some mirror acrylic. I might steal your inspiration and add some cavities inside filled with glow powder.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

lemme see it !! lol i know its not pratical i just love the idea . i saw the hatchet slingshot was great what if it had glow in the dark sheets it it. i just wanna see it lol


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That would look amazing. With glow in the dark infused into slingshots. Or maybe make a spiral going down the handle? I have seen the glow in the dark paintballs. Those r amazing. The idea would blow people's mind.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

That's some serious bling hrawk


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I have used night glowing clay which can be cured at 100C in the oven on a slingring variation.





  








Tac




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
1











  








DSC02903




__
flicks


__
Mar 25, 2013


__
4


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks pretty dang. Cool


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is a stunning one Hrawk


----------

